# Whistler and 2005 Marzocchi Line



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*2005 Marzocchi Product Introduction*










The Marzocchi Bomber Sessions might be the best product introduction in the mountain bike industry. To demonstrate the 2005 Marzocchi product line and promote the mountain bike freeride movement, they invited press from around the world to Whistler Mountain Bike Park. We got to test the new Marzocchi forks on the mountain and hang out with pro freeriders like Richie Schley, Shaums March, Gareth Dyer, Robbie Bourden, Josh Bender, and Mike Kinrade. Kona, Norco, Rocky Mountain, and Cove provided bikes built up with the 2005 Marzocchi forks so that we could really test them out.










*Marzocchi 66*
The most innovative and impressive new Marzocchi product is the 66 fork. It's a single crown coil fork with 170mm (7 inches) of travel and 35mm stanchions - essentially a single crown 888. And believe it or not, there seems to be no penalty for trading a triple-crown for a single crown fork with the new 66. For really steep, rocky downhill, where a slacker head angle and extra stiffness are really important, the 888 is probably still a better choice. But pretty much everyone agreed that for most downhill and freeriding, the new 66 is an excellent fork. It's all I wanted to ride and I'd happily replace the triple-crown I have on my current downhill bike with a 66. The 66 flat out kicks ass on Whistler's A-Line trail and most of the other terrain at the park.

There are three 66 models - the 66 RC, the 66 R, and the 66 VF. A lot of the features of the lighter forks are missing on the 66. That's because it's a freeride and downhill fork. If you want adjustable travel, lockout and other trail-riding features, the 66 isn't for you. It's got 35mm stanchions, a steel steerer tube, and weighs just over 6 pounds. Preload is controlled by air pressure and it's got springs in both fork legs. Compression and rebound damping are controlled with two 30-click adjusters. There's nothing fancy about the 66 fork except the way it rules on burly, technical, downhill terrain.

*Marzocchi Marathon Race*
Other notable new Marzocchi products are the All Mountain and updated Marathon fork lines. The Marathon Race is a brand new, light, Doppio Air fork intended for endurance and other types of cross country racing. It has reduced oil volume for a weight of 3.3 pounds and features Marzocchi's new TST (Terrain Selective Technology) damping system. TST damping is controlled with a 5-position lever on the top of the left fork leg. It allows the rider to tune compression and lockout for different types of terrain, making the fork a great climber as well as able to take big hits on the downhills. TST will be available on all the Marathon forks and selected models of the new All Mountain fork line.










*Marzocchi All Mountain 1*
The new All Mountain forks are all-purpose, long-travel, air-preload forks with 32mm stanchions and a regular quick release dropout. The top-of-the-line, All Mountain 1, features the new Marzocchi TST damping system as well as their new TAS (Travel Adjustment System) system for adjustable travel from 110-130mm. It's got a coil spring in one leg and an air spring in the other for pre-load adjustment. It also has ETA (Extension Travel Adjustment) for on the fly fork height and travel adjustment. The All Mountain 1 has pretty much every feature a rider could ask for. Aside from the Marzocchi hucker forks, I'd say this is the crown jewel of the Marzocchi line. It's a perfect compliment to the trail bikes most of us ride every day and it's got all the latest and best Marzocchi suspension technology built-in. The whole All Mountain line features a new, lightened, All Mountain Crown. The All Mountain 1 weighs in at 4.8 pounds and the All Mountain 2 and 3 both weigh 4.3 pounds.

The Z1 line is back with a couple of changes. There's a new axle and dropout system to replace the QR20. If you want a Z1, you're gonna be using a 20mm axle and hub. Normal quick release dropouts are no longer available on Z1 forks or any of the Marzocchi triple-crown forks.










*Marzocchi Tires?*
One of the most interesting items to show up with the Marzocchi folks was a Marzocchi downhill tire. The new tires have a unique, Marzocchi "M" tread block and were designed for downhill and freeriding. They come in 3.0 and 2.6 inch dual-compound downhill casings, and 2.6 and 2.3 inch gumwall, OEM casings. There were some available for us to try at Whistler but I didn't get enough of a chance to really form an opinion. They're already in production in Finland and should be shipping very soon.

New bikes provided for journalist abuse were the Norco Six and the Kona Stab Garbanzo LX. The Norco is a 6-inch freeride bike that works great at Whistler and is a perfect match for the new 66 fork. The Kona Stab Garbanzo LX is the new Whistler rental bike. The Whistler rental bikes will be spec'd with a Marzocchi 888R triple-crown fork, Hayes disc brakes and a mix of SRAM and Raceface components. Kona and Whistler estimate that each of these rental bikes will see over 1 million feet of vertical descent this season. For that kind of abuse the Stab Garbanzo LX has to be built and spec'd very carefully. Konas downhill bikes have proven themselves at Whistler in the past and the new, Stab Garbanzo LX, appears to be up-to-the task. It's especially impressive as a rental bike.

My favorite bike to ride at this year's Marzocchi Bomber Sessions was the 6- inch Rocky Mountain Switch with a Fox coil in the back and the new Marzocchi 66 RC fork on the front. Last year I had the most fun on a 7 inch Rocky Mountain RMX prototype with a Marzocchi 888 fork on the front. Maybe I've gotten a little better, but I was really impressed with the Switch's ability to handle everything at Whistler. I wouldn't have expected to be happy riding a 6-inch bike with a single-crown fork on A-Line. That's nuts - this is Whistler we're taking aboot!. But it worked great on the jumps, it was quick in the technical stuff, and had enough rear suspension to keep me stuck to the ground. A little more plushness would have been nice for my forearms. But for Whistler, I think the Switch/66 combo might be the perfect setup.

*Intended Use*
Marzocchi talked a bunch about intended use at this year's product intro. They're very concerned that their forks get used safely and spec'd appropriately. This means that low-priced freeride and dirt jump bikes shouldn't come spec'd with inexpensive, long travel, cross-country forks. And if you want to go big, they want to make sure you buy the best and safest fork that you can afford. Towards this end, they've created an intended use fork chart that lists how the different Marzocchi fork lines should be used. They're also working with the CPSC (Consumer Product Safety Commission) to develop test standards for forks and other mountain bike components. It's nice to see that Marzocchi's commitment to mountain biking extends to the safety and active protection of the riders that use their products.










*Whistler Rules!*
My story isn't all about forks and bikes. This year's Bomber Sessions were timed to coincide with the opening of the new Garbanzo expansion. The new Garbanzo lift triples the vertical drop of the park. There's now a total of 3400 vertical feet for riders to play on. The Bomber Sessions participants got to ride the new lift the day before the official opening, when the trails were still fresh, raw, and damp. The 4 new trails, No Joke, Original Sin, Goat's Gully, and In Deep, are steep and rooty, with big rock faces, and spectacular views of Whistler Village and the coast range. They're a great addition to the 35 lower trails, with their own flowy, technical feel.

Whistler is the future of freeride. With their commitment to providing the kind of stunts and terrain that riders want, and companies like Marzocchi developing equipment that allows riders to push the limits, Whistler Bike Park has become more than a novelty. Other ski areas are starting to pay attention and follow in Whistler's footsteps. IMBA is working with land managers and property owners to develop other freeride-specific parks and public riding areas. But Whistler is currently the Mecca for mountain bike freeriders. It's a regular destination for a lot of mountain bikers and freeride and downhill superstars make the village their home in the summer. Where else in the world can you find 3400 vertical feet of mountain bike-specific trails built and maintained specifically to make you feel like a hero?

Thanks to Marzocchi, Whistler, Rocky Mountain, Norco, Cove, the pro riders, and everyone else who made the 2005 Bomber Sessions possible. And those of you that haven't been to Whistler yet - start planning. You don't know what you're missing and it's time to find out.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*More Photos From Whistler*

I took a lot more photos but didn't want to put them all in the story. To see them all, check the gallery. I might be posting more, too. Here's a link to all of the Marzocchi Bomber Sessions photos I've posted:

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?si=2005+bomber+sessions&x=19&y=10

Let me know what you think of the story, too. It ended up being way longer than I intended. But if you guys like it, then I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I took a lot more photos but didn't want to put them all in the story. To see them all, check the gallery. I might be posting more, too. Here's a link to all of the Marzocchi Bomber Sessions photos I've posted:
> 
> http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?si=2005+bomber+sessions&x=19&y=10
> 
> Let me know what you think of the story, too. It ended up being way longer than I intended. But if you guys like it, then I'll remember that for next time.


Do you have any pics of the 05 SuperT or any new 7" DC forks?

-TS


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Nope*

Super T and the other seven inch triple crown forks pretty much stay the same, aside from the new 20mm axle. Plus, the 66 is tough enough that I don't think I'd bother with another 7 inch triple crown. I'll sell you my Super T Pro as soon as I can get my hands on a 66. How about that?


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

*the monster*

what about the monster t any pics or changes


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*888 Cartridge*

I didn't take any photos of the Monster T. I think the graphics are a little different. But the main change is that they're now using the 888 cartridges. I expect that will give it a lot better overall feeling.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Super T and the other seven inch triple crown forks pretty much stay the same, aside from the new 20mm axle. Plus, the 66 is tough enough that I don't think I'd bother with another 7 inch triple crown. I'll sell you my Super T Pro as soon as I can get my hands on a 66. How about that?


Fair enough. Don't think i'd wanna race with a 7" SC though (just some irrational fear) so i guess it'll be a 7" 888 next year.

-TS


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Man....this makes me wanna go to whistler even more! Now I dont know what I wanna use on my Bullit...a 66 or a Shiver. Hmmm, thx for the info, and really sweet pics....love the last one.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Photo-John said:


> I took a lot more photos but didn't want to put them all in the story. To see them all, check the gallery. I might be posting more, too. Here's a link to all of the Marzocchi Bomber Sessions photos I've posted:
> 
> http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?si=2005+bomber+sessions&x=19&y=10
> 
> Let me know what you think of the story, too. It ended up being way longer than I intended. But if you guys like it, then I'll remember that for next time.


Awesome post, you should link this to Passion as well. Great write up on the new products and park, and great photos as always. Keep em coming. Sasquatch


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thats wicked...infact its awesome...

ive seen pics of the 888s crowns...and there very different and noticbly shorter...do u know by how much...and any news on the new shivers...


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*66*

I don't think the Shiver is that special. If I were going to buy another triple-crown it would definitely be an 888. But for most riding I think the 66 would be better. I understand if people doubt it. I did, too. But I'm a wussy and I want lots of travel to make up for my crappy riding. And the 66 worked great. Unless you're riding lots of loose rocks, I think it's gonna be a great fork.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

it all looks so sweet. are the new rental bikes gonna be out this season or next?

thanks for the pics


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*.....*

.....


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice...Thanks John!!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Rental Bikes*

You know, that's a good question. I'm pretty sure they're already using them. But I didn't pay enough attention to be 100% sure.


----------



## Shuntavi (Jan 22, 2004)

*Good Job*

Great job John! Nice pictures and great write up. Thanks!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Awesome review! I thought I was reading a magazine article until I finished and realized you wrote it.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I don't think the Shiver is that special.


uhh, waaa, grrr...ahhh...

well its special to me dammit!


----------



## elvis (May 27, 2004)

*7" sc Im in*

I would put that 7" sc on my dh so fast. Thanks that is the cooles thing ever


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> You know, that's a good question. I'm pretty sure they're already using them. But I didn't pay enough attention to be 100% sure.


ill call and find out. were planning a trip to whistler in august and if the rental bikes are as blinging as they look we migtht just save teh hassle and leave our rigs here.

thanks


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

john, great write up and pics. your pics are always sweet. 
all i can say is ooooh shiiit...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

hmm, could do away with the cap head screws though...


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

great article john, really good stuff


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Santa,
this year I've been a really good boy.
Please bring me a 888r, 66, an all mountain.....................


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry this is kinda off topic but hery twisted, would you say that the 'sin' is mroe of a FR bike or a DH bike?


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

im curious where there any 6 inch SC forks there from marzocchi?

o wait the z150 is! well will it be cheaper now that the 66 is here? what do u think the price of th 66 will be and is it convertible down to 6 inches? hmmm 7 inches would still work on my atomik...!!!!


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> sorry this is kinda off topic but hery twisted, would you say that the 'sin' is more of a FR bike or a DH bike?


The Sin's ht is kinda steep for fast downhill. It's a downhill freeride bike, mine's 15 lbs lighter than my 9point5.
PM me for more questions,
Tim


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

finchy said:


> im curious where there any 6 inch SC forks there from marzocchi?
> 
> o wait the z150 is! well will it be cheaper now that the 66 is here? what do u think the price of th 66 will be and is it convertible down to 6 inches? hmmm 7 inches would still work on my atomik...!!!!


I think the Z150 is replaced by the 66 that is available in 150 or 170 travel.
It should cost more than a Z150.
There might be an all-mountain style fork coming out with up to 150mm travel.


----------



## tbar (Feb 27, 2004)

Worst... article... ever... 

only read it 3 times.

(Obligatory Simpsons comic book guy impersonation)

I'm going to Whistler, that's all there is to it.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

zedro said:


> hmm, could do away with the cap head screws though...


one word, mr. internet speculator: prototype
just bustin yer balls zedro.  i'm with you, those are stupid.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

smelly said:


> one word, mr. internet speculator: prototype
> just bustin yer balls zedro.  i'm with you, those are stupid.


heh, yeah, but those look custom. Guess the Home Depot was closed that day


----------



## Grand_Jedi_Master (Jul 5, 2004)

finchy said:


> im curious where there any 6 inch SC forks there from marzocchi?
> 
> o wait the z150 is! well will it be cheaper now that the 66 is here? what do u think the price of th 66 will be and is it convertible down to 6 inches? hmmm 7 inches would still work on my atomik...!!!!


They are making all Z.1 Forks come with a 150mm travel option.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

zedro said:


> heh, yeah, but those look custom. Guess the Home Depot was closed that day


Those 8mm bolts are all over dirt bikes and sure make trail repairs easier when conditions are muddy compared to allen bolts full of mud.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

dpdsurf said:


> Those 8mm bolts are all over dirt bikes and sure make trail repairs easier when conditions are muddy compared to allen bolts full of mud.


i dunno, not many bikers bring their socket set with them on rides 

i petition Torx screws everywhere!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I didn't take any photos of the Monster T. I think the graphics are a little different. But the main change is that they're now using the 888 cartridges. I expect that will give it a lot better overall feeling.


I'm not sure that going to the 888 catridges will improve the feel of the fork. Marzocchi's motocross fork is called the Shiver, and those are the same catridges in the '03 and '04 Monster T forks. They're not the HCSV internals in the Shiver DH fork; the MX Shiver catridges have rebound in one side and externally adjustable high and low speed compression in the other. The 888 catridges are similar, but don't offer the external low-speed compression adjustment that the MX Shivers do. I would imagine the fork feels pretty similar, and they're doing it to cut cost on the Monster as it's not the hot seller that the old Monster T was. Not to say that the current fork is a bad fork, it's just too heavy for most rider's tastes and it's in a weird pricing spot, only a few dollars more than the 888 with the same amount of travel and about 5 pounds less.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree, I dont know if the Monster will feel any better with HSCV considering the ShiverMX cartridges were straight up from a dirt bike fork. Definitely had that buttery sweet feeling that I'd love to have in a less heavy fork. It'll be sad to see those disappear out of mountain biking but its pretty easy to see what Marz was thinking in the process.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup, the Stab Garbonzo rental bikes are in use now.

Scroll towards the middle of the page:
https://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/bike/rentals/










2004 Kona Stab Garbanzo Rental Bike

2004 Stab Garbanzo Rental Bike Specifications
Frame sizes: Small, Med, Long
Frame tubing: Kona Stab 7" rear wheel travel
Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla RC with ProPedal
Fork: Marzocchi 888R 7" travel
Braze-on fittings: Rear disc mount
Crankarms: Race Face North Shore DH
B/B: Race Face Evolve DH
Pedals: Kona Jackshit looseball replaceable pin
Freewheel: SRAM 11-32 9 speed
F/D: e.Thirteen
R/D: SRAM X.0
Shifters: SRAM Impulse X-9 (right side only)
Handlebar: Race Face Diabolus
Stem: Race Face Diabolus
Brakes: Hayes HFX-
Brake Levers: Hayes HFX
Front hub: Mavic Deemax
Rear hub: Mavic Deemax
Tires: WTB DH
Rims: Mavic Deemax
Saddle: WTB DH


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Yup, the Stab Garbonzo rental bikes are in use now.
> 
> Scroll towards the middle of the page:
> https://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/bike/rentals/
> ...


thanks craig. they look sweet, so ill just pimp one of those at whistler instead of lugging my bike up there.


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*So is there an '05 Shiver?*

Or have they finally pulled the plug?

On a related note, everyone needs to do a rain dance for Whistler. They Bike Park is bone dry. All the trails are pretty beat up already, even the new runs on Garbonzo.


----------



## Dog breath wastland racer (Jan 25, 2004)

*Joker track at Whistler*

 I was tearing that bad boy up yesterday showing it whos boss. Well it sent a boulder at me and I did a face plant 20 feet away. I jacked up my back, neck and elbow. So it is bed rest for now. But when I am ready I will go torture that track. Same with the other one, the double diamond with the steep rock drop...........

Man the cast man was giving out some casts yesterday. 

Pain Dog


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

if you boys know much about cars and there brakes then ull know brembo are the dudes when it come to brakes on cars much like hope is for bikes...so i think its awesome that there cummin to bikes and rather than bag em id watch them carfully to see how and when they take over bike brakes as they have done with cars just like 5th Element did with there progressive suspension how many years ago...

bad zedro...and everyone else for that matter...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> bad zedro...and everyone else for that matter...


i still dont like their bolts!!! arrrrrr......


----------



## Zoomer (Apr 17, 2004)

*Head tube size?*

Does anyone know what size head tube you'll need to have the new 66's??? W/ 7 inches of travel it seems like you may need the new 1.5 head tube? Please say it'll fit my standard head tube.. By the way when will I be able to buy one of these. I need a new fork like, now.......


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Zoomer said:


> Does anyone know what size head tube you'll need to have the new 66's??? W/ 7 inches of travel it seems like you may need the new 1.5 head tube? Please say it'll fit my standard head tube.. By the way when will I be able to buy one of these. I need a new fork like, now.......


Marzocchi will never ever ever sell a 1.5 steer tube fork.

I'll sell you a fork if you need one like, now. The 66's are months and months away.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

what kind of bolt is it...and didnt tony or someone say that moties use them and there good or summin...


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*It's standard*

It'll fit your bike. Marzocchi has no intention of making forks with 1.5" steerer tubes. And you'll have to wait until at least September for a 66, as that's when they're supposed to be available.


----------



## HubbaMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It'll fit your bike. Marzocchi has no intention of making forks with 1.5" steerer tubes. And you'll have to wait until at least September for a 66, as that's when they're supposed to be available.


Thanks for the article, quite a bit of new info in there and great pics! (makes me want to visit Whistler again real soon)

I still think I'd either want a 1.5 headtube on the frame or deeper headset cups for the sc 7" fork.

Clem


----------



## Zoomer (Apr 17, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It'll fit your bike. Marzocchi has no intention of making forks with 1.5" steerer tubes. And you'll have to wait until at least September for a 66, as that's when they're supposed to be available.


Hey thanks for the helpful article! I appreciate the info! I'll try to hold on until Sept.... It's just that when it comes to downhilling my Fox TALAS with 125mm doesn't seem to cut it....


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*step up Marzocchi*

I was in Whistler during this Marzocchi roll-out. They has a big tech trailer with lots of bikes and forks all around, however them seemed to have zero time for helping the consumers of their product with any tech support. In contrast, the Norco trailer beside it was very approachable for advice and support if you something was up with your ride. Same goes for the Grouse world-cup in recent years - absolutely no presence from Marzocchi techs

I think Marzocchi needs to work more on rider (I mean the ones that pay for forks - not the pros who get them free) support and creating an approachable tech support crew that can share advice with riders.

Second, before Marzocchi tells us about any new parts to their forks, I'd like them to step up on the supply of small parts for their existing fork line-up. Ever loose a top-cap adjuster or a QR20 flap? If you do, buckle up because you LBS has to order one in and it's going to cost way more than you think. Large bike retailers on the northshore don't have simple things like top caps for dopio-air forks, so when I hear about the 'new Marathon' with changed internals, I shake my head cause we're still struggling with part supply issues for the last Marathon model!

I'm a long time Marzocchi use and very close to buying Sherman fork because I know I can get parts and support much more easily and cheaply. I don't want Marzocchi to pass the buck and say it's the Distributor who is dragging their heels, but rather I want Marzocchi to take some responsibility.

Great photo's John BTW, hope you can pass on this msg to the Bryson cartel as I'm just one of a lot of CDN Marzocchi customers who feel share this sentiment.


----------



## Photo J's ex (Feb 3, 2004)

*Superior photography and writing*

As usual I am impressed with your photos and words. I want to experience Whistler. I anticipate that the industry will continue to pursue your genius and you will be known by the biking world. I WANT TO RIDE! hint hint.
Laura



Photo-John said:


> *2005 Marzocchi Product Introduction*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

*Marzocchi support were GREAT on Monday!*

Not sure what days you were up there, Islander, but I got excellent rider support from Tim at the Marzocchi trailer on Monday. Also they were closed on Sunday because they had worked the previous 18 days straight. So maybe you caught them when they were frayed.

While I was at the trailer, Tim also helped 4 other riders tune their forks, including a free oil level check and top-off. We all left stoked.

Those new Brembos. I saw them. They look sick. But I heard they're trying to get the production price down to $1000 per wheel .... ouch!


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

islander said:


> I was in Whistler during this Marzocchi roll-out. They has a big tech trailer with lots of bikes and forks all around, however them seemed to have zero time for helping the consumers of their product with any tech support. In contrast, the Norco trailer beside it was very approachable for advice and support if you something was up with your ride. Same goes for the Grouse world-cup in recent years - absolutely no presence from Marzocchi techs
> 
> I think Marzocchi needs to work more on rider (I mean the ones that pay for forks - not the pros who get them free) support and creating an approachable tech support crew that can share advice with riders.
> 
> ...


1) The guys weren't up there for tech support... The main reason they are there is for 3 product intros... If they were able to squeeze people in, they did... But they were pretty slammed most of the time.

2) All of the Canadian market is handled by Norco. They do all of their own ordering. They also handle all the rider support up there. And the guys they have working on our forks are vary capable handling any repair or warranty issues. If you are having issues in getting hold of parts you need, I would suggest calling them.

Brian Peterson
Marzocchi USA


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Brian Peterson said:


> All of the Canadian market is handled by Norco. They do all of their own ordering. They also handle all the rider support up there. And the guys they have working on our forks are vary capable handling any repair or warranty issues. If you are having issues in getting hold of parts you need, I would suggest calling them.
> 
> Brian Peterson
> Marzocchi USA


Just a quick note about Norco's handling of Marzocchi forks in Canada:

I can't comment on their support as my 03 MX Pro ETA has performed flawlessly, but their prices are absolutely insane! Most Marz forks are double the price in Canada compared to the USA price, while based on exchange rates should only be about 30% more. If Norco continues to screw the Canadian consumer with ridiculous markups, my next fork will be a Fox


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

Kris said:


> Just a quick note about Norco's handling of Marzocchi forks in Canada:
> 
> I can't comment on their support as my 03 MX Pro ETA has performed flawlessly, but their prices are absolutely insane! Most Marz forks are double the price in Canada compared to the USA price, while based on exchange rates should only be about 30% more. If Norco continues to screw the Canadian consumer with ridiculous markups, my next fork will be a Fox


Not being fully familiar with the situation in Canada, what kind of duties, fees, tariffs, etc are having to be paid by Norco when they import the product into Canada? You can't just look at exchange rates as an indication as to what prices should be...

Brian


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Kris said:


> Most Marz forks are double the price in Canada compared to the USA price, while based on exchange rates should only be about 30% more. If Norco continues to screw the Canadian consumer with ridiculous markups, my next fork will be a Fox


well, i can get a 888r at my LBS for 1100$ cnd...now compare that to the us prices (example, Go-ride is 1150$ usd)....waaay cheaper. But like Brian said, theres more going on then simply exchange rates, thats why US shopping used to be so popular on the retail-anything market, and sometimes it shifts the other way around. But almost nothing is purely relative to the dollar exchange (the exchange rate is like an average number, not an absolute one as far as products are concerned).


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> well, i can get a 888r at my LBS for 1100$ cnd


WTF?? Damn...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> WTF?? Damn...


sell you a new 888r for 1200 cnd


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

yeh exactly that...brembos new brakes are gunna be sick i cant wait to see some producion models and or test em out...


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Brian Peterson said:


> Not being fully familiar with the situation in Canada, what kind of duties, fees, tariffs, etc are having to be paid by Norco when they import the product into Canada? You can't just look at exchange rates as an indication as to what prices should be...
> 
> Brian


Any duties/fees are not high enough to warrent the crazy prices. Bikeroom.com (canadian online retailer) sells Marz forks without going through Norco and their prices are WAY cheaper. IE: MX Pro ETA ~500CDN on bikeroom, ~750 at bike shop. Now granted online prices are always cheaper than retail, but we're talking about 50% here! Similarly one bikeroom the Marathon SL is a couple hundred cheaper than a Fox F100X making it a nice alternative, at my LBS the SL costs MORE than the Fox! I put the blame here on Norco taking on a hefty markup.

Sorry for the slag, I love my MX Pro... but wish the price was lower up here.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Kris said:


> Any duties/fees are not high enough to warrent the crazy prices. Bikeroom.com (canadian online retailer) sells Marz forks without going through Norco and their prices are WAY cheaper. IE: MX Pro ETA ~500CDN on bikeroom, ~750 at bike shop. Now granted online prices are always cheaper than retail, but we're talking about 50% here! Similarly one bikeroom the Marathon SL is a couple hundred cheaper than a Fox F100X making it a nice alternative, at my LBS the SL costs MORE than the Fox! I put the blame here on Norco taking on a hefty markup.
> 
> Sorry for the slag, I love my MX Pro... but wish the price was lower up here.


 Maybe you just go to shops that have really high markup for their retail prices.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Maybe you just go to shops that have really high markup for their retail prices.


no kidding, you cant compare any LBS vs. mailorder. Also i have my doubts about the assumption they dont go through Norco.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Brian,
would you hazard a guess as to when the new models will be available? The AM1 looks perfect for a bike I'm building soon.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

FM said:


> Brian,
> would you hazard a guess as to when the new models will be available? The AM1 looks perfect for a bike I'm building soon.


I don't have exact dates... I would guess October/November...

Brian


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

would u actually do that...coz even if it cost $200 to ship it to aus then it would be a 888r for $1446...and thats like how much a super-t is here...


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Great pictures, and looks like there are some cool new products for 05. Love the looks of that 6" SC fork - Sweet stuff I bet.


----------



## jtfreeride (Jul 14, 2004)

*Marzo Press Camp*

I must say that John did a great work on that review because i was also one of the journalists invited for that Press Camp.
Great work John! 
Keep onnnnnnnn!!!
JT


----------



## jtfreeride (Jul 14, 2004)

*Marzo 05 Press Camp*

I have to say that, as one of the journalists also invited for the Press Camp, you did a great job this time John. 
Great photos, great story and all the important issues covered!
Keep onnnn!
JT


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 29, 2004)

*66 Axle to Crown Height*

I was wondering if you know what the axle to crow height is for the 66. Thanks for your input.


----------



## harry timbercrank (Jun 11, 2004)

Russ Hays in Victoria BC has 888's on sale for $999.00 CDN!


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

*Go There!!*



konabiker said:


> thanks craig. they look sweet, so ill just pimp one of those at whistler instead of lugging my bike up there.


They are nice...esp. for rentals...but then I wouldn't have wanted crap to ride Whistler on.
BTW, the bikes are a different color and some of the wheels are the silver argent color, and some are yellow...and one (not sure if it was a rental) had one of each.
Unfortunately I planned my trip a couple weekends soon, the Crankworx weekend is weekend of the 23rd and I was there the week of the 10th.
Still a great place!


----------



## Vorman (Mar 11, 2004)

*32 mm stanchions yet?*

Are they using 32 mm stanchions on anything other than the FR line? As in, are the Marathons still noodles and do I have to go with a FR fork to get rid of the noodle and then end up with 5" travel instead of 4" like I want on the XC rig. I'm too fat to run the 30mm.


----------



## gibingus (Aug 10, 2004)

*Whistler rental bikes*

Just back from 4 days and as many rentals in BC (during 1st week of Aug.). Here are a few observations for those planning or contemplating a pilgrimage to Mecca in the near future.

The Garbanzo Stabs are already totally beat and the maintenance appears sporadic at best. Shifting was rough at best and there was headset play in one of our bikes, stiction in the forks or both bikes. Only a few of the bikes have 888s (not ours) and we really had to hunt for a bike with reasonable tread on the rear tire. Although it doesn't matter for A-line, we took the bikes up Garbanzo in the rain and could really have used some rear wheel traction coming down Original Sin. In very un-Whistler-like fashion, this place manages to feel like a meat market here with lines of customers and racks upon racks of bikes, helmets and armor. The bikes obviously take a beating but that's no excuse for sloppy maintenance 

We also rented Norco Fuses from FanatykCo. These bikes were in very good shape mechanically, kudos to the shop guys for making the effort  The Fuse felt much heavier than the Konas with equivalent travel and that really made a difference because we rode these under our own power on Cut Yer Bars, River Runs Through It and Bart's Dark Trail. Otherwise a very acceptable bike for this type of riding and just the right amount of travel. Having 2 front rings was useful for the X-C climbs on the heavy bikes.

Last day at the lifts we picked up Banshee Chapparals from Summit. Rear tires again an issue, but otherwise the bikes were in good shape and felt very plush with no rattling headsets or mystery shifting. Rear spring was a bit undersized on the large size frame (I'm 6' and 175 lb. and really had to crank up the compression damp. to keep from it from bottoming out on even 2-3' drops). Single front ring with tensioner simplifies everything immensely for DH runs. 24" rear wheel seemed to help keeping the rear planted on the steeps up top. This was probably the most balanced setup for lift-served riding that we tried and for the same price as a Stab the choice is a no-brainer. Likewise for the customer service at F-Co and Summit where we felt like they were making an effort to satisfy.

In addition ot 3 days at Whistler, we rented Kona Stinkys from Deep Cove in N. Van for a half day on Mt. Fromme. These bikes looked brand new compared to all of the bikes in Whistler and functioned essentially flawlessly. Half the price to rent compared to W also  Though not quite a plush as the bigger DH bikes, the lighter weight was appreciated on the Mtn. Highway climb. Upper Oilcan > Ladies Only was a perfect match to these bikes' travel. For those with aspirations of cleaning Air Supply, try arranging a Banshee Scream 'demo' ahead of time from On Top as they do not officially rent bikes. Althogugh you'd save $ by renting a bike in Van and carting it up to W, if anything breaks or fails you're faced with a drive back or sucking up the repair cost.

Overall, Canada Kicks A$$. Renting several different bikes gets a bit spendy but the exchange rate helps those spending $US a little bit. Great opportunity to learn a lot about the relative strengths and weaknesses of different designs and enjoy all that is right and good about FR and DH riding.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the post! Good info for those that are planning to rent bikes up there.


----------

